# Had ET toady and im feeling so down



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

I know i should be feeling positive but for some reason i just cant 
I had 7 eggs collected 5 fertilised and i got 2 put back in today
1 was a 5 cell grade 2/3 and the other was a 3 cell grade 2/3 and the others never made it so i have no frosties  

I just feel all the way through the tx things have never gone to plan.

Also this is my 2nd ivf and the 1st one failed and i keep thinking to myself that if it never worked last time why would it work this time!  

I know i should give myself a good kick up the bum, gee its only day 1

Has anyone ever got a BFP on the 2nd IVF?

Also are my embies good enough to implant?

Thanks  

alison xx


----------



## wrenster (May 27, 2006)

Hi Cat sorry you are feeling so sad. 

I can't answer your question becuase I'm on my first icsi and I think I am about to get a BFN because I think my AF started - testing at the clinic tomorrow.

But I'm sure you've got every chance of it working 2nd time around. I only got 2 embies, no frosties, but that is all you need isn't it?   . The chances are much higher than if you were trying naturally! Keep positive for your embies, I bet they will feel happier if you're happy too! javascript:void(0);

Good luck, love Wrenster xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Aw hunnie
So sorry you are feeling low 

It could be the after affect of the ET that is making you feel so negative, and this is such a rollercoaster of a time ! Your embies sound absolutely fab to me honey!!!

Take good care of yourself, pamper yourself and those lovely little embies. I am sending you positive thoughts that they are snuggling down and sticking in there!!
    
Love
Tracy


----------



## mrsj (Nov 23, 2005)

hi Cat

I remeber feeling really low after ET too.

We had 7 embies, 2 transferred and were the same grade as yours and cell number. None of our others "continued on" to be frozen, and this devastated me when I heard. I was convinced it hadn't worked and had no symptoms e.g. implantation bleed etc.

However, I am now 21 weeks with twins, so it shows how wrong your feelings can be.

Keep your chin up and just take out time for yourself and watch great DVDs etc...rest up and eat some tasty food. It's a mental time for you, and all those negative thoguhts just fly around....

but remember, this might work too!

best of luck

mrsjx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh Alison. So sorry to read you are feeling a bit down after ET. It is all those darn hormones you have taken combined with the stress of getting into the last stretch of the cycle. 
Be kind to yourself over the next couple of weeks and rest up.
best of luck and positive thoughts to those little embies
Helen


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi 

Thank you girls 

My DP has been a real pain in the bum since ET. I dont think he is dealing with it very well. We can hardly look each other in the eye with out being horrible to each other. I feel the stress and upset is not going to help me to get a BFP.

Take care

Alison


----------



## gardengirl (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi

Sorry to hear you're feeling down. I am in a similar situation. I had ET on Friday too. They collected 5, and 4 fertilised. They have put back a 5cell grade 2 and a 4 cell Grade 3. The other two were both 3 minus (Whatever that means) and the embryologist told us they probably wouldn't survive the freezing. Ho hum......

Anyway, my DH is struggling too. He doesn't know what to say or do, and has been "trying" with the housework so I can put my feet up. I will ignore him and rest, and let the housework build up.  

Good luck!

GG


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Glad I found this post as too have been feeling very down since ET on Friday-can't stop crying and dh is not helping-we're arguing, horrible things being said, I feel so poopy-I can understand Cat when you say all of this is not going to help us get a bfp. We have 2 embies on board and no frosties, I suppose if we had them I wouldn't feel so low? think it's our last chance

Larkles
xx


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi Larkles

Thats exactly how i feel. I felt very positive until i was told my embies were not good enough to freeze and in my eyes i have failed the cycle before my et.
Me and my DP could not look at each other with out me wanting to kill him, guess i was looking for someone to blame. 
I see we test on the same day 

Good luck and take care 

Alison xx


----------



## weepaula (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm sorry you feel so bad, I had my ET this morning and can sympathise. I've been really positive throughout the whole cycle and today - I just don't know what happened. We had 1 grade 3, 7 cell and 1 grade 2, 5 cell, the others aren't to be frosties.  I guess we can just put it down to hormones and believe it can only get better.

Take care and make the most of doing very little!

P


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Cat and Weepaula

Have blown some bubbles to you both. We are now talking to each other which is much better, he goes back to work tomorrow so that will help a lot   

It's all the build up from our cycle and now we're on the dreaded 2 ww it makes it all rather nervewracking

Goodnight to all

Larkles
x


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Morning

I'm so glad I'm not alone with my feelings, I remember on my 1st attempt that i so positive. This attempt is our last attempt on the NHS but i have told my DP that i will not give up and that we will try a different clinic. My dad lives in Spain 20 minutes away from cream so I'm hoping to try our next shot there.
Ive been signed off for 2 weeks but I'm going to go back to work on Friday. 
If this attempt does not work then I'm Getting a new job at the Airport and also going on holiday. 

Take care girls and i hope you are all feeling more positive today

Alison x


----------



## Suzie Sue (Jun 4, 2006)

Hello ladies, I'm new to this but have just been reading through some of your postings and I too am at the beginning of my 2WW. Had ET on Fri 2nd June (2 x 4 cell but we weren't told what grade they were or I forgot to ask!) so I too have 10 days left to wait. Have been signed off for 2 weeks at the moment - this is my 4th ICSI since last Oct, however this was only my 2nd ER on this cycle (already had 3 IUI's prior to that and had been trying naturally since 1995. Wasted so much time on NHS waiting lists, wish we had just taken out a loan and gone private years ago). Have 2 frosties from this cycle - had 7 out of 9 fertilised this time, and this is our last NHS tx so don't know where we go from there financially speaking. Last set of drugs made my over stimulate (had 20 follies with 15 eggs, 13 of which were ok for ICSI and 11 which fertilised) and I was very poorly for about a month after ET so was monitored very closely this time. Don't think Mr Menopur agrees with me at all!! 

It is so hard to relax and not to worry about everything isn't it and this time I appear to have picked up a chest infection as a result of the sedation I was given at ER so am coughing my guts up still and can't take anything for it. I am worried that all the wrenching of my tummy (my tummy muscles are aching with coughing constantly) that the lovely little butterbeans won't have the chance to implant.

Any advice from anyone about this

Sending you all positive thoughs and bags of fairy dust. 

Lots of jelly tots,

Suzie Sue

((*_*))
x


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Suzie-sue

Have blown you some bubbles too as you had none 

I also had et on 2nd of June, Cat is due to test on the same day too-I also had 2 x 4 cells-looks like we'll be all testing together   I can feel a new thread coming on! 

Feeling much better today we made up this morning with lovely cuddles and some bms without all the stress which was wonderful. Taking it easy relaxing in the sun, pottering around the garden

Coughing won't make your embies fall out-I was worried about that too after et but it doesn't

Larkles
x


----------



## gardengirl (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi everyone. 

I had my ET on 2nd June too, so will be testing on the same day. The hospital has told me to go back for the blood test on Friday 16th - is everyone else the same? 

Are you going to get an over the counter test too, or just wait for the hospital results? My DH thinks I'm being a bit neurotic by thinking about one of these early tests which can be done a few days before AF id due. 

Any comments. Hope you're all feeling better today. 
LOL GG XXX


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi GG

Wow the 16th is going to be a big day on here. 9 Days and counting!  

On my last go i tested nearly every day   from about day 4 and it gets very very upsetting seeing a negative all the time so this time i am not  going to test till about day 10 11 or 12. I could not go through the hospital telling me, i think i would need to have prepared my self for what ever the outcome

How are all the other girls coping  any updates of symptoms?

Take care and good luck to all

Alison xx


----------



## weepaula (Dec 17, 2005)

Well, I'm feeling a lot better today, still at loggerheads with hubby (not getting too much support with stopping smoking...) but I feel a lot more positive. I'm testing next Friday too, going to be a busy day. I don't think I could wait, I'm sure I'll buy a home test next week sometime (maybe even 2!).

Take care all. Hope you're a bit better Cat.

P.


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Weepaula-I already have 5 home tests, got some free with ovulation kits and one Clearblue ready for next week too   not sure when I'll do my 1st test probably day 10

Hi Cat & GG hope you're going ok, my only symptons which seem to have doubled today is sore & heavy (.)(.) almost unbearable and a slight pulsating in my tummy but that's probably DH's food   

My hospital said that implantation usually occurs around days 5-6 after et-fingers crossed for everyone  

Larkles
x


----------



## gardengirl (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi Cat, Larkles and WeePaula

Ooh I'm not having any symptoms at all. Don't know whether that's good or bad, but I am feeling fairly postive at the mo. 

I have been and bought an early pregnancy test today. Larkles and Cat, you mentioned day 10 to test. Is that 10 days after the EC or ET. If it's 10 days after EC that's Saturday morning 

WeePaula, I hope hubby can be a bit more supportive, stopping smoking is a toughie, but hopefully it will all be worth it.  

How are you all getting on with the Progesterone??

 Baby dust to all

GG


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Weepaula sorry i never read your post right i thought it as your DH that had stopped smoking. I stopped last November and it was sooooooooooooo tough but i kept thinking to my self about the tx and kind of geared me on. When i failed my 1st try in Jan i thought that i would lose the willpower and start again. So far i have not and that is 7 months.

Good on you girl for stopping and it does get easier 

My AF pains have eased so feeling abit better, im going back to work tomorrow so i will see how that goes. I work with a right B*T*H and im only god enough to talk to if she feels she can lower her super high standers!   she is that bad that she took my mobile number and said she would text me to find out how i was getting on, so far nothing! They all find it nice to go on for an hour, when i come in, to talk about on of the girls sis pregnancy, prams cots, baby clothes ect ect. Im not going to tell them im on my 2ww im going to say that i had a few problems and Egg transfer never went a head and my embies are on ice   i just cant handle them deliberately upsetting me. One of my plans if this try dont work is to get a new job. 

GG im not testing till next week, i tested today and i know i know it is way way way to early but it was -ive of course and it so brings you down so i have decided that no more testing for me!

Larkles how hare you today? Glad you and DH have made up. Mine has been much better now that the world cup is away to start! unfortunately he wont be supporting england! god what are men like you would think that William Wallace was still roaming the hills and glens of the highlands!

Take care girls and if blown you all some bubbles 

Alison


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Cat-oohh you naughty girl testing so early-I did one today too   and too have decided no more until day 10 ish ( after et not ec) sorry to hear you are having a bad time at work-My dh certainly won't be cheering for England-he's Australian 

Thanks for the bubbles 

Larkles
xx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

Cat I had no frosties either from 7 fertalised egs (10 collected)  only two were worth putting back in the end babe - and now i'm 29 weeks gone.  grade 2 they were, but I though cos the others didnt make it i didnt stand much of a chance.  

Thinking positive does help - I bought pg magazines  on tthe 2ww I told myself since there were two embies on board I was as good as pg and that may have helped me too.  

I hope this helps babe, xxxx


----------



## gardengirl (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello all

Cat - I hope your first day back at work went OK.I'm back on Monday. Sounds like you work with a right one there   Totally insensitive. I don't blame you for coming up with a story to keep them quiet. I have told soooooooo many lies over the last couple of weeks I don't deserve any good luck  Somehow I find it easier than telling the truth as I can't bear all the questions. 

Larkles - Sorry but I think Australia are in the World Cup too, so your DH might be glued to the TV when they play  

Take care and keep smiling 

GG


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Just to let you know AF started today

Good luck and take care girls 

Alison x


----------



## gardengirl (Jun 5, 2006)

Cat - I'm sooo sorry to heat AF turned up. Are you certain? It could be a bit early couldn't it? I have heard all these stories about implantation bleed etc etc. I know it's tough, but try to stay positive. 

lots of love to you. GGXX


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Hi girls

It must be AF as I am bleeding and have all the "typical" AF pains. I also tested this morning and got BFN so i am giving up try to convince myself it has worked. I have been thinking today that i am going to give myself 2 years until i try it again and this time i am going to go to a better clinic with a much better success rate. I also have thought that it is not the end of the world and i can try again so it will be "Au natural" for us for a while. But i will be back!

My DP is being is typical caring self! He knows i am bleeding and he is not even being sympathetic. God men !!! Mind you the bl**dy football is on AGAIN!!!!!!

I hope all you lovely girls get the BFP that you all deserve and i will have my fingers crossed for you. 

Right away back to my bottel of wine, i can hear it calling me! ive not had a drink in so long that it is going straight to my head..............

Take care and thank you for just being there for me but gee ive really not been that positive from the start.


----------



## weepaula (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi All

Not been around for a couple of day's, Spyware & Virus's are trying their best to stress me out!

Cat, I'm so sorry. Hope you're enjoying your bottle of wine and ignoring the footie.

Congrats to all the BFP's, hopefully a lot more to come.

Testing on Friday for me, I've had a few AF like cramps and my skin's breaking out as it does every month - I really don't know what to think....

Take care all.

P.


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Ah wee paula my fingers are crossed for you hen im really prayin for you girls xx

take care alison xx

p.s finished the bottel of wine.......on the blue WKDs now hicup

Alison xx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Cat-have heard that people get af type pains and bleeding and still go on to a bfp, do another test on Friday 


Hi Weepaula, Friday for me too, seems a long way away, am nervous will get AF

Hi to everyone else

Larkles
xx


----------



## Truly (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow, arn't we all in the same boat. I have just joined but wanted to add my two penneth.
I had my ET on Saturday, and ever since I have resigned myself to another failure. Hearing that the other 4 embies hadn't made it to the freezer, just reinforced my negativity.

I feel fortunate to have had 1 x Grade 1 7/8 cell and 1 x Grade 1 to 2 7/8 cell transferred, which sounds fantastic, but I had similar on my first attempt and they didn't implant.

I think we are all so used to failure............every blinking month for the last few years, made worse by a first IVF failure, that we are now conditioned to loss.

But, do you know what, it works for some people, so why can't it work for us. We can only hope, and keep busy, and it may come true.

I am paricularly bitter towards pg women at the moment, I find myself scowling at them!! How awful is that.

Thank you to the ladies that give us positive info, it really helps, keep it coming.

Best wishes, you amazing ladies.
Emma


----------



## Suzie Sue (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Cat - I am so sorry to hear that AF arrived.  But as Larkles pointed out, perhaps you should still do the test again on Friday??  I would petal, just to be extra, extra sure.  

Hi Larkles (just sent you an instant message thingly), Wee Paula, Garden Girl and Truly.  I too test on Friday (officially) and have been very good and not even bought a Clearblue (keep thinking that I may as well use the money on a takeaway as it will probably be negative and I can't actually imagine seeing 2 blue lines on anything other than an ovulation predicition test stick!)

Still if AF stays away for another couple of days, that will give me a bit more hope.  My backup plan to try and take my mind off this is that we have decided to move house so have been making appointments to view some nice ones.  Think we have found the one anyway (just renting at the mo so can move fairly swiftly).  So that gives me something to look forward to (although granted, it's not the same as a BFP is it??)  Also have decided that after Christmas I will look for another job - am very happy where I am at present but if we move, I will have to travel a bit further and I like being literally round the cornier from home so I can pop back to see my 2 fur babies during my lunch hour.  Don't know what I would do without "my boys"!)  So that would be another thing to look forward to, meeting new friends at a new place of work.

Anyway ladies, am keeping my fingers crossed for all of us, and Cat I haven't counted you out yet missus!

It's so helpful having others in the same boat through all of this isn't it.

Let me know if any of you have any other symptoms.  Thinking of you all.

Bye for now.

Sue
xxxx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Sue-thanks for my message-have sent one back

Truly-   nice to have you here, have sent you some "bubbles" to keep you smiling on the 2ww-don't worry I too scowl at big fat women who hit their kids, give them coke & sweets to shut them up, makes me boil in anger, also where I work in Battersea, it's known as "Nappy Valley" as so many pregnant women, babies etc I usually see a newborn baby most days-aahh then I go into goo goo land daydreaming... 

Cat-Glad you had a good drink yesterday-hope your head's not too sore this morning   the smell of wine is enough to make me gag so unsure how the first glass would taste! Don't give up hope, I still have my  for your test on Friday   

Hi Weepaula-hope the virus has been sorted out. Not sure if you have seen the post about af pains in 2ww? It has made me feel more positive

YoungD-thanks for your words of encouragement, I have also bought a magazine, great reading. Am trying to stay positive-it's really tough though. Belated congratulations on your bfp  

Gardengirl-how're you hanging on? Australia beat Japan yesterday in the footie, so hubby happy  I'd prefer to watch Neighbours anyday  

Hang on there everyone, it's a tough ride but someone has to do it, look forward to more BFP's 

Love Larkles
xx


----------



## gardengirl (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi all

Wee Paula, it's good to have you back after the virus scare. 

Welcome to the group Truly. When's your test day?

Suzie Sue, new job and new house sounds great, and something positive to keep your mind off the wait too. 

I didn't have a very good day, with lots of AF type pain, although nothing has shown up yet. I don't know when it's supposed to be due. Can any of you help me on this one? If I had me EC on a Wednesday, I assume this is classed as ovulation day, therefore AF should show up 14 days later? Tomorrow AAARGH. 

There do seem to be so many pg women out there. I  had to take DH to the docs this evening after work as he's hurt his back, and there they all were swelling bellys in front of me. GRRRRRRR

Love and luck to you all, 3 more days to go until test day. 

GG


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Take care girls

Im sorry about the BFN 

Best of luck for the future and what ever you decide to do

Alison xxx


----------



## weepaula (Dec 17, 2005)

BFN for me. I was relatively positive it had worked but not to be.

Good luck all.

P.


----------



## Suzie Sue (Jun 4, 2006)

Wee Paula,

Sorry to hear that sweetie pie.  Hope you are feeling okay.  

Treat yourself to a nice bottle of fizz of tonight, you deserve it.

Fingers crossed for next time.

Lots of love

Sue
xxxxxxx


----------

